# How to get pee stain & smell out of mattress?



## maciascl

DS wet the bed for the 1st time ever last night. Now we have this lovely yellow stain & funky smell. Any suggestions?


----------



## BeckC

I was babysitting for a week and the little girl would crawl into bed with me in the morning, one day she peed the bed. I threw everything I had at that mattress. What ended up working was enzyme cleaner for dog pee, and opening the windows. I soaked the matress though hoping that it would get it all clean, so it took a little while to dry out.


----------



## AKchick

You can also put borax on the spot. If it is already dry I think you need to wet it down, then you pour lots of borax on top, it will start soaking the urine out of the mattress. I had to use it on our couch and the cushions for it and the smell actually came out! I was totally impressed.


----------



## reducereuserecycle

sometimes i sprinkle baking soda on our mattress. i don't know if it helps keep the mattress smelling good or not??? it doesn't stink so i guess it is working sincy my little EC baby has quite a few accidents.


----------



## maciascl

Thanks for the replies. Where do you get borax? I see it mentioned alot but I have no idea where to find it.


----------



## AKchick

You should be able to find it at the grocery store or Wal-mart type store in the laundry section is where I have always found it and it hasn't been overly expensive.


----------



## normajean

I would use the enzyme cleaner, especially if babies are sleeping in the bed with you, its non-toxic & borax is poisonous. If you use borax be sure to rinse well.


----------



## mamatowill

My little guy has peed the bed a few times. I use the enzyme cleaners for pets and it works really well. I have also used baking soda and it works well too.


----------



## Starflower

After you get the smell out and the spot cleaned up, I'd suggest getting a waterproof mattress cover for the bed. We have one on DD's bed and on our own since she still co-sleeps part-time.

They're not like the old fashioned noisy ones like they used to have. Ours has a terry cloth type top with the underside waterproofed. We got ours at a mattress store - a bit pricey - but worth it in the long run, IMO.

There may be less expensive ones out there too, but I'm not sure about the quality. Good luck.

BTW, I have used Borax before for mattresses and it worked well. It needs to dry completely then be vacuumed up very well. But it sounds like baking soda may work just as well and be better for sleeping areas.

I also wash my laundry with a little bit of Borax added to the mix. I don't use bleach. I do use vinegar in the rinse cycle though (instead of fabric softener). It smells a little vinegary at first but after the clothes or sheets dry, not at all. It's such a great all-purpose cleaner and is supposed to help get things out. We started using when DD was little because she's super sensitive to chemicals and the extra vinegar rinse seemed to take out any irritants. We had a diaper service when she was a baby and they used vinegar in their special rinse to remove any excess bleach or such.


----------



## UptownZoo

For an enzyme cleaner, Nature's Miracle is the best (I have four kids and five dogs, so I know whereof I speak!). You can usually find it in the pet section of any discount store. Follow the directions on the bottle; I was using it wrong for a long time and, surprise surprise, it works better if you use it right! A great thing to do, if you can, is lay the mattress in the sun for a few hours.

Then, like somebody said, run to the store and get a waterproof cover for the mattress (don't put it on till the mattress is 100% dry or you add a mildew problem to the urine problem!) and one of those wraparound mattress things that's like a diaper for the mattress. They're super absorbent. It's what we use for my 10 yo SS who is a nearly-nightly bedwetter and it holds an amazing amount of liquid. Because honestly, after it's been wet on several times (esp. when the day comes that you don't notice it right away and it sits for a few hours or all day), a mattress will never smell right again, no matter how much stuff you throw at it.


----------



## JimmyNeyton

Hi all, recently my three-year-old peed on the bed. Apparently the urine-soaked into the bed linen and mattress. I didn't notice it right away, but when I did I was very surprised. I immediately decided to find a way to remove pee stains from mattresses. After a long search, I found this article, read it in full, and decided first to try to get rid of the smell with vinegar. There is no need to dilute it. After the procedure, the smell is gone. I put the mattress on the balcony to ventilate and thus remove the smell of vinegar. I hope I have helped someone.


----------



## profelita

There is a cleaner on amazon called something weird like mr maxx anti icky poo (yeah I know dumb name) but it works on stinky cat pee so a toddler should be a piece of cake.


----------

